# school and Italy



## cristian3987 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello all, my name's Christian and I'm new to this site. I lived in Italy (salerno) for three years but for the past year have been living back in the states. Italy is now drawing me back but instead of teaching English I'd like to go to culinary school (mainly baking/pastry arts). It's my understand that culinary school in Italy is un corso di formazione pasticceria/pasticciere, which generally includes the actual course plus a stage or internship. I've looked them up in the Naples area (as well as elsewhere) but there's just so many website and information that I don't know what is legitimate and what is not. It seems like you need to have residency in an area to take the corso di formazione of that area, is that right? And does that mean that I'd have to do a concorso as well or no, just pay for the course? If anyone has any experience on this please let me know, I can use some help. Thanks!!

Christian


----------

